# Finger Type Press Break For My 50 Ton Press



## fillister (Aug 29, 2015)

https://plus.google.com/u/0/1038529...6188056546443027570&oid=103852936405900010953


----------



## Karl_T (Aug 29, 2015)

You are a step ahead of me. This is on my TO DO list for my press.

Could i ask for the detail of this area?


----------



## fillister (Aug 29, 2015)

Karl_T said:


> You are a step ahead of me. This is on my TO DO list for my press.
> 
> Could i ask for the detail of this area?


Hello Karl, this press shaft has a hollow nose 1.5 id X 2.4375 od so I started with a piece of 2.25 1018, put a 1.5 neck on it, then machined a saddle for the weldment.


----------



## Karl_T (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm curious how rigid you are here, can one side (end)  get 1/4, 1/2 or full inch ahead of the other? Too loose , it won't come down even, too tight, could bend the main cylinder. Or least that's my concern.

Karl


----------



## fillister (Aug 30, 2015)

Karl_T said:


> I'm curious how rigid you are here, can one side (end)  get 1/4, 1/2 or full inch ahead of the other? Too loose , it won't come down even, too tight, could bend the main cylinder. Or least that's my concern.
> 
> Karl


Never have had a problem and have pressed 3/8 plate so far, like any tool one always uses common sense and presses at the centre.


----------



## aametalmaster (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice job and pics...Bob


----------

